# Has anyone tried nail caps?



## 5dogsandahuman (Dec 1, 2007)

I was thinking about trying them on some of my dogs to curb some of the scratches I get. Also, I have berber carpet, and I was hoping these might help prevent the pulls/runs in the carpet from nail snags.

Has anyone tried these?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

My initial review. I ended up abandoning the nail cap idea, and I'm back to weekly trimmings and filing. I still get scratches, so I'm leaning towards dog booties instead.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I have to clip my dogs' toenails every week, so a nail cap that is supposed to stay on for up to a month is out of the question.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

it's a good idea but a bad joke on dog and cat owners they don;t work


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Try using a Dremel on your dogs nails. You can keep the edges smoother and stop the scratching and hooking on the carpet. Have your vet or groomer show you how to use it. It works great.


----------



## 5dogsandahuman (Dec 1, 2007)

I've thought about the dremel, but I'm not sure which one I should get. I don't want to spend an outrageous amount on one . . .but I would like it to be solid and last me a while. Any suggesstions on brands/models?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

My Oster dremel works great. Sunday is nail dremeling and tooth brushing day, both my labs lie down and a foot at a time is done  followed by teeth. They're really quite good about it and lie nice and still but I started with Ella when she was 8 wks. old. I also started the routine with Charlie as soon as we got him. With Charlie it took my son lying next to him gently clapping on his chest or head to keep him distracted while i did his nails. Ella held still nicely from the get go with treat bribes. Their nails are nice and short, nowhere near touching the floor and nice and smooth, so no scratches on us or the wood floors.


----------



## 5dogsandahuman (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks a bunch! I'll give it a try!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I have some kind of generic rotary tool that I bought at Harbor Freight for <$20. It has only one speed. I started out with 100 grit bands but found it took too long (and I have little dogs) so I switched to 60 grit bands. It goes pretty quick now. Be careful of overheating the nail bed. Do quick passes over the nail repeatedly until you are happy with the results. If your dog yelps you may be getting close to the quik. There is a nerve that extends a few mm's beyond the quik. So keep your eyes open between passes to take a good look at your work. Sometimes I work on two nails, alternating between them. Push your dogs nails through an old pantyhose if your dog has long foot hair. Then you won't get the fur caught up in the rotary tool.

I don't think brands are important. Just buy from a reliable source. I have 3 dogs and many fosters and my cheapo tool has lasted for a couple of years now.


----------

